# Where to get Menopur



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if Menopur is available routinely from pharmacies here in U.K and in what dose ampules?

When I used it for my regular ivf cycles I had it delivered from a specialist company. I need to ask my GP for a script for a stimulated DE cycle and would like to be able to get it from Asda if possible to avoid a mark up as they don't profit from fertility drugs. 

AJ xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is available and the products are listed in the electronic medicines compendium.

http://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/searchresults.aspx?term=Menopur&searchtype=QuickSearch

But it is unlikely your GP will prescribe - most won't as they take responsibility for the effects of the drug on you and it is not their area of expertise.

Is your clinic in the EEA? If so pharmacies can accept the script from them if they can verify the doctor is genuine.

/links


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Many thanks as always Holly- very much appreciated  

Yes, my clinic is in Spain. They usually email me a copy of the prescription and my GP writes a private script based on it. I'm not sure as you pointed out whether it would be in this instance as my GP would not be monitoring it's usage. I have had it done for Progynova, Cyclogest, Clexane and Predisolone but this is something quite different.
Hopefully, the pharmacy will accept an emailed copy if my GP doesn't agree.

AJ xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They usually need to see the original signed script.

Your GP sounds very amenable. I hope you get what you need.


----------

